# UFO tip needed



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey everyone just wondering if anybody had plans for a large but not gigantic UfO. I was thinking of putting a UFO crash sight on top of my garage so if anybody has even idease they would be most appreciated!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's not something I've ever looked into because the whole alien thing isn't my cup of tea, but I'll bet with the growing member base we have here, somebody will have a useful link to share.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Construction of a Large UFO?

Never did one, but this person did...

http://www.horrorseek.com/halloween/csolsen/large-ufo.html


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

thanx but anythign smaller would be btter . what i was thinking was something about the size of a kitchen table and alittle bigger.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

i dint look properly these r great thanx


----------



## mrhalloween (Aug 21, 2005)

I made one a few years ago that came our pretty good! Unfortunately, I have no pictures due to a camera malfunction! 
I used 2 - 12 foot square tarps with the silver side out. Using a 5 foot 1X2 as a radius, I cut out 2 - 10 foot discs. I then slit from the center to the edge and overlapped the slit one foot at the edge and used duct tape to hold it in place. I flipped it over and did the same to the inside seam for both tarps. Then I used duct tape to join the edges together. I took 2 bicycle rims. I then located the center of the top tarp, placed the rim with the spokes still attached, and used a large zip-tie to attach it to the tarp and cut out the inside circle. Did the same to the bottom one and removed the spokes. 3-10 foot sections of 1/2 inch PVC were exactly the right length to fit around the outer rim to give it some shape! I hung it from the hub of the top rim and it looked great! Very durable, too! Had some rather high winds that night! Sometimes it would be verticle hanging from the rope I suspended it from, then the wind shifted 180 degrees and it folded itself in 2 over the rope! As soon as the wind let up, it would drop an pop right back into shape! I dressed it up with a set of chasing Christmas lights around the outside and even had a strobe inside! I also set up an alien right under it! I wish I had pics to show, but it was really quite the hit that year!


----------

